# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Woedeaanvallen

## dolfijnjorien

*Hooi, 

Ik heb een vraag he, want kun je aan een woede aanval doen?
Want op het moment word ik overal boos om, dat begint bij dat mijn hond niet doorloopt onder het uitlaten tot iemand die een opmerking verteld dat niet in mijin straatje past. 
Heeft iemand tips om hier mee om tte gaan, want ik wil er wel wat aan doen namenlijk. Vorige weekend heb ik overigens mijn hulpverlener een mailtje gestuurd om te vragen of hij het hier ook eens met mij over wilde hebben en dat wou hij wel maar weet niet wanneer ik daar weer heen moet want moet nog steeds nieuwe afspraken maken.......

Ik hoop dat iemand mijn hierbij een stukje zou kunnen helpen

Liefs,
Jorien*

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Jorien,

Vervelend zeg dat je op het moment overal boos om wordt!
Kan zijn dat er iets gebeurd is waardoor jij dit nu voelt, kan zijn dat het komt door alle stress met school en alle onderzoeken, kan vele oorzaken hebben...
Als ik mij ineens woedend voel loop ik liever eerst even een blokje om om even aan iets anders te denken of zonder me tijdelijk even af voordat ik dingen zeg of doe waar ik spijt van krijg, helaas waardeert niet iedereen dat en soms krijg ik op zo'n moment te horen dat ik mij niet interesseer of dat ik wegloop, nou ik heb toch liever dat ik even ruimte neem dan dat ik ontplof en hem flip...

Ik las net een stukje wat misschien wel interessant of handig is;
_Als je zelf agressief bent_
De meeste mensen die last hebben van drift, woedeaanvallen en agressief gedrag hebben het gevoel dat ze er niks aan kunnen doen en dat het hun overkomt. 'Het werd zwart voor mijn ogen', 'ík handelde in een roes', 'ik was mezelf niet' zijn veelgehoorde verontschuldigingen.

Toch gaan aan de meeste woedeaanvallen signalen vooraf. De een voelt zijn hoofd warm worden, de ander krijgt kriebel, weer een ander kan niet meer op zijn stoel blijven zitten of gaat ineens ontzettend zweten enzovoort.

Het is belangrijk deze signalen bij jezelf te herkennen en daar vervolgens wat mee te doen. Dat 'doen' bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit het organiseren van een 'time-out'. Het veelgehoorde advies 'tot tien tellen' is daar een voorbeeld van. Andere belangrijke vormen van een time-out zijn:
1. Je bewust ontspannen, spiertje voor spiertje, te beginnen bij het tenen, net zo lang tot je kruin bereikt, of de woede is afgezakt.
2. Je aandacht op iets anders richten. Staar bewust een paar seconden naar een voorwerp in de ruimte, probeer aan niets te denken (wat heel moeilijk is) en concentreer je op het tegenovergestelde gevoel van wat je op dat moment hebt. Denk aan iets leuks, moois, ontspannends of beeld je in dat je trots en waardig voelt in plaats van gekleineerd en gekrenkt.
3. De situatie verlaten. Ga gewoon weg als je de woede voelt opkomen. Maak een ommetje, ga met een excuus van het feestje weg, of verlaat tijdens een vergadering de zaal als je denkt dat je zo meteen je woede gaat bekoelen op de overheadprojector. Mompel eventueel iets over een plaspauze. Zit je midden in een heftige discussie, zeg dan "We praten er later nog over" en draai je om en verlaat de ruimte. Alles beter dan blauwe ogen, bloedneuzen of kapotte overheadprojectors.

Het belangrijkst is natuurlijk dat je leert in te zien waarom je vaak agressief wordt en last hebt van woedebuien. Dat vergt vaak een heel proces. Agressieve mensen moeten leren anders om te gaan met situaties die bij hen woede oproepen.

Iemand die door zijn ouders vroeger vaak kleinerend is behandeld, zal misschien bij de kleinste plagerij is woede ontsteken. Zo iemand moet leren dat plagerijen erbij horen en niet per definitie kleinerend bedoeld zijn, of als ze dat wel zijn, dat hij er ook zijn schouders over kan ophalen.

Veel agressieve mensen denken in complotten en beschouwen zichzelf als slachtoffer. 'Zie je wel, ze moeten mij weer hebben', of 'ik heb het al gezegd, ze doen het expres.' Het is belangrijk deze gedachten te leren herkennen en er een rationele gedachte voor in de plaats te zetten. Want al denkt de persoon in kwestie dat het echt zo is, bij nadere beschouwing zijn de gedachten meestel helemaal nergens op gestoeld.

Dit alles klinkt makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. In werkelijkheid zul je als agressief persoon hulp van buiten moeten zoeken om werkelijk van je agressieve buien af te komen en anders te leren aankijken tegen je gedrag en je gedachten.

Tot slot: gebruik geen alcohol of drugs. Deze middelen maken de boel alleen maar erger.
_(Bron: leren.nl)_

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt...

Liefs Luuss

----------


## piet10

Wat zit er achter de woede? Want meestal is de woede niet primair op bijv je hond die niet doorloopt maar zit er iets veel heftigers achter, bijv iets op school/werk, te weinig zelfvertrouwen, teveel prikkels die je moet verwerken etc.
Als je dat weet dan kun je dat gaan verwerken en aanpakken en verdwijnt de opervlakkige woede vaak ook.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hee, 

Ja kweet zit wel meer achter, vooral het feit dat je alle emoties oppropt en nooit over praat enzo en naja dat soort shit.... Maar der is idd ook veel gebeurt enzo, maar kan ook gewoon niet met mijn woede omgaan, en dan heb je et ook harstikke druk met school dus tijd om na te denken en om stil te zitten lukt mij ook niet... Niet dat ik dat anders wel kan maar goed... Eerdaags maar weer es een gesprekje bij me hulpverlener ofzo

bah bah bah bah bah bah bah bah shit
(sorry)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Jorien,

Emoties uiten is belangrijk en kan soms moeilijk zijn. Praten met iemand kan helpen maar dat lukt niet altijd, wat je kan doen is sporten, gedichten maken, kleien, muziek maken, schilderen, keihard meebleren met muziek (een van mijn favo's  :Wink: ) of iets dergelijks om je emoties vrij te laten zonder erover te hoeven praten, maar dan zijn ze er in elk geval wel voor een deel uit  :Smile: 
Er zijn ook wel cursussen om met woede om te gaan of om te leren om je emoties te uiten, maarja dat moet je maar net willen...
Emoties uiten op sportieve of creatieve manier, even weglopen van een situatie of even aan iets leuks denken kan helpen om de woede om te buigen in iets anders. Als ik mij gefrustreerd of boos voel en ga fitnessen of skeeleren of wandelen of keihard meebler met muziek dan voel ik mij daarna opgelucht en vaak stukken beter, dus wie weet helpt het voor jou ook een beetje  :Wink: 
Tijdens alle drukte met school kan het ook erg fijn zijn om naar een goede vriend of vriendin te gaan en dan lekker kletsen, samen iets lekkers maken en een domme lachfilm opzetten of even lekker naar de sauna, zodat even die stress weg is.
Hopelijk heeft je hulpverlener ook nog wat tips en adviezen en gaat het wat beter met de woede aanvalllen.

Liefs Luuss

----------

